# FIRST BLD SOLVE!!! UNDER 20 MINUTES!



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jul 4, 2007)

Omg! my first BLD solve today was amazing!!! i got 15 minutes flat!

Luckily, my first BLD solve didn't have any parities ( I wonder how it would of went if it did lol )


----------



## hait2 (Jul 4, 2007)

congratulations 
i remember i was pretty psyched at my first solve as well


----------



## pjk (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Karthik (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats!You must be feeling like you have the unbelievable and impossible right.Ha Ha ;P


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2007)

Well done! Great feeling right, after taking of the blindfold and seeing it solved.

Get ready to see your times improve very fast within the next couple of weeks. Once you have solved 1, improvement comes very easily.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats, though you should try a scramble that does have a parity so you get used to it.


----------

